

Is Yahoo insane in going on a buying spree like this? - ForFreedom

Yahoo! some months back could barely stand on its feet.  Now they are buying successful companies and the internet users have no idea on what they intend to do with them.
======
jfoster
They seem to be targeting growing businesses that are consistent with their
"global media company" ambitions. Why do you think it is insane?

~~~
ForFreedom
A year back Microsoft was buying them

------
jkaykin
Previous to Marrissa Mayer, we hardly heard anything about Yahoo! Now, we are
all talking about it. Don't underestimate Mayer.

~~~
zombio
...At the price of billions of dollars.

------
baybal
Answer: yes

The shelf life of a tech company is 7 years. After that, it simply loses a
"cool factor"

~~~
ForFreedom
The company Yahoo! itself have no prospects, its search and email are not
doing well. 7 years of hulu?

~~~
lebsi
About their e-mail.. While their new interface product was in beta, it was an
amazing classic e-mail interface that included an API and features left
missing when it was released as the default mail application. In one day it
was replaced by a boring, minimal feature set with a lacking positive
experience in its whole. While Yahoo! is still one of the leaders in web based
e-mail, I am certain Yahoo! can do to Tumblr what they did to e-mail in just
one day.

------
devonbarrett
Mayer.

